# Tips on buying used 2002 M3



## KickinA (Oct 4, 2004)

Hi All,

Does anyone have any tips on buying a used 2001 - 2002 M3?

1) Is it even a good idea to get a used 2001-2002 M3?
2) What are some things to be aware of when inspecting a used M3?


thanks


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Make sure that the car has had all services it requires. Many 02 models have a service ation on the bearings, or have had engines replaced. No big deal (to me) if they have, but you don't want to buy one that hasn't been done, if it falls in teh range.

Get a good pre-purchase inspection from someone who knows the car.


----------



## mspeed76 (Nov 13, 2003)

try to get one that was _not_ leased.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

ALWAYS good advice.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Pinecone said:


> No big deal (to me) if they have, but you don't want to buy one that hasn't been done, if it falls in teh range.


Why??? You get the bearing replacement done if it hasn't been done... and it's got the long extended warranty anyway.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

Leased cars aren't typically well cared for since the owner knows they will be returning it....


----------



## crete (May 16, 2003)

bren said:


> Leased cars aren't typically well cared for since the owner knows they will be returning it....


Would that be true for this Member's car? I'm thinking of buying it....he stated he is leasing from BMW.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

crete said:


> Would that be true for this Member's car? I'm thinking of buying it....he stated he is leasing from BMW.


You'll have to ask him. With only 13k he hasn't had much chance to screw it up though.

One thing to note from his ad is that all M3's through 03 now have the engine recall/warranty. If he hasn't had the engine fixed yet it then you'll have to take it in....


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

At least to find out whether anything is due or not.


----------



## DINANISR3 (Aug 16, 2002)

Id rather buy one that hasnt had the recall done yet, that way you can just take it in and get it done. Afterwards you can break in the motor properly by yourself.


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

crete said:


> Would that be true for this Member's car? I'm thinking of buying it....he stated he is leasing from BMW.


At $46K for a 2002? What is he smoking?
You'd be better off with Jimmy's 2003 at $44.9K


----------



## crete (May 16, 2003)

JetBlack330i said:


> At $46K for a 2002? What is he smoking?
> You'd be better off with Jimmy's 2003 at $44.9K


Well somebody bought it as he just posted it sold.

I tried to look at the link for Jimmy's 2003 but I have to register to get in. Anyplace else I can see it?


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

Doesn't mean he sold it at asking price.

Here's a back door: http://www.aynassociates.com/~jimmy/gallery


----------



## crete (May 16, 2003)

JetBlack330i said:


> Doesn't mean he sold it at asking price.
> 
> Here's a back door: http://www.aynassociates.com/~jimmy/gallery


I got in, thanks... seems like a very nice car, probably is a better deal than this other guy's 02 for $46K.


----------

